# Lutron Lighting ?????



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Click on the link below. Then choose Technical and from the drop down choose installation guides. Choose from the equipment you have to install.


http://www.lutron.com/default.aspx?cntID=1


Frank


----------



## 50 hertz 60 kills ya (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanx Frank ur a legend mate I hope I can find the right info bud :thumbup:


----------

